# Von Wernigerode nach Darlingerode, 29.9.2020 (x69)



## Lion60 (30 Sep. 2020)

Klosterwanderweg aber nur Digital gestempelt:

Kloster Himmelpforten

Geisterstempel:

Schutzhütte am Lutherstein

HWN aber nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 26 / Mönchsbuche 
Stempelstelle 25 / Oberförster-Koch-Denkmal 
Stempelstelle 16 / Ferdinandsstein 
Stempelstelle 7 / Gasthaus Plessenburg 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

Ausblick vom Wolfsberg/ Pfortenberg, 29.9.2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i37Su1VBv0M

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

